# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Teratoom - Artikel

## Agnes574

Teratoom (wonder-/monstergezwel) 
Meestal goedaardig (= benigne), aangeboren gezwel, vooral aan hoofd, hals en rond het stuitbeen, dat allerlei resten van lichaamsbestanddelen bevat (o.a. haren, nagels, beenderen, darmen, etc.). 

(bron:consumed.nl)

Een dikke pluim voor Katje45 en de_laat30 die de juiste benaming hebben gevonden!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Teratoom

Een teratoom (Grieks: τεράτωμα, monsterlijke zwelling) is een vorm van neoplasie, ontstaan uit ongedifferentieerde stamcellen. 
Het zijn tumoren die weefsels of orgaancomponenten bevatten uit alle drie de kiemlagen. Meestal liggen de tumoren ingekapseld in het lichaam en zijn er verschillende gedifferentieerde weefsels aanwezig, als haar, huid, tanden, spieren en zenuwen. 
Als het teratoom weefsels ontstaan uit alle kiembladen bevat, wordt het matuur of rijp genoemd.
Een embryonaal (immatuur, onrijp) teratoom daarentegen bevat slecht gedifferentieerde epitheliale en mesenchymale weefsels. Voor het overgrote deel zijn teratomen goedaardige tumoren. Een klein deel heeft echter wel de mogelijkheid om kwaadaardig te ontaarden.

Voorkomen
De meeste teratomen komen voor in de eierstokken (over het algemeen goedaardig) en teelballen (vaker kwaadaardig). Overige frequent voorkomende lokalisaties zijn de stuit, het centraal zenuwstelsel, weke delen in de hals, het mediastinum, het retroperitoneum, de alvleesklier en de darmen.

Van alle ovariële tumoren zijn 58% teratomen. In 15% van de gevallen komen ze beiderzijds voor. Er bestaat 1-3% kans op maligne ontaarding. 
De tumoren ontstaan het meest frequent in de fertiele fase en zelden op kinderleeftijd of na de menopauze.

Diagnose en therapie
Teratomen zijn radiologisch goed herkenbaar, zeker als er zich tanden in het weefsel bevinden. Teratomen worden operatief verwijderd. Bij immature teratomen en bij teratomen bij mannen wordt de operatie gevolgd door het geven van chemotherapie

(bron: wikipedia)

----------

